# 7 acres for sale in Lockhart, TX



## walnutgrove (Oct 30, 2005)

As some of you singletreers might know my husband and I met on HT. I had 7 acres in Lockhart, he had a home and a business in Roswell, NM. So.....I moved to Roswell and am selling the land. Sure sad to see it go as I put a lot of hard work into it and its a gorgeous piece of dirt (O well... I got something WAAAY better out of the deal - my hubby rocks hehe :kissy: ) 

Anyways.... here's the run down...
*Cost - $49,000
*7 acres
*water and electric already on site 
*very low taxes <$500/yr
*tons of tall mature oaks
*has a wet weather creek on the lower acre of property
*1 acre is completely cleared (ready for a garden)
*1 hr to Austin










The weeds and brush around the oak below (and in the 2 acres surrounding it) are cut down and grass is growing there now. I'm sorry I don't have better pictures right now. When we go back to Lockhart in a few weeks I'll take some current pictures. My family lives in Austin and will be happy to show you the property. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What a wonderful tree!
Angie


----------



## Giant (Apr 30, 2008)

Please post some more pictures. What's the weather like, average rainfall ect.


----------

